# digital stilll [still ] picture camera



## Alcmena2

Hi evertybody:

I want to know if I can translate *"Digital still picture camera"* as: cámara digital or should I say something else.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## k-in-sc

What's the context? Why does the original specify "still" (as opposed to video)?
Most still cameras these days have some video capability too.


----------



## Alcmena2

Here you have the context:

"Over the past 5 years. CMOS image sensors (CIS) have become ubiquitous: more than one billion of cell phone cameras and digital still picture cameras are produced every year with still a dramatic growth rate in the two-digit range".


----------



## k-in-sc

Then I would say "cámaras digitales de imágenes fijas."


----------



## Alcmena2

O.K. Thank you.


----------



## St. Nick

O, _'cámaras de fotos digitales.'_


----------



## Alcmena2

St. Nick said:


> O, _'cámaras de fotos digitales.'_


----------



## Alcmena2

Me suena mejor, gracias.


----------



## Moritzchen

O _cámaras digitales de fotos_ (o _fotografía_).
Aunque si consideramos que las cámaras digitales de fotos permiten grabar video y que con las cámaras de video también se pueden sacar fotos, me quedo con _cámaras digitales_.


----------



## Alcmena2

Si, ya me había dado cuenta de eso, muchas gracias Moritchzen


----------



## k-in-sc

The original says "digital still picture camera," not the normal "digital camera." Now, why does it say that? And how loose can you be with your translation?


----------



## Alcmena2

I understand. I'm not loose at all, thanks you and all the wise people that helps people like me. Thank you.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

La distinción entre still y video, si bien es difusa hoy en día, responde al objetivo primario con que fue diseñado el artefacto. Una _digital still picture camera_ es una cámara fotográfica digital, aunque también filme.
Una _digital video camera_ es una cámara  de video digital o filmadora digital, aunque también pueda tomar "fotos fijas".

Ejemplo de esto, hay programas de TV que son filmados usando lo que yo considero como una auténtica cámara fotográfica y no una filmadora: http://www.cinema5d.com/news/?p=2818


----------

